# Trainworldonline stealing my images!



## tworail (Apr 13, 2006)

So I found my way to www.trainworldonline.com and clicked around their LGB stuff... lo and behold I see one of my images being used for their website! This used to be my avatar and still is on LGBWORLD.com.

http://www.trainworldonline.com/catalog/category/detail.php?id=22002&find_section=221

I also recognize alot of the images from other websites (mostly retailers) so it looks like they just went out to the Internet and helped themselves to other people's work.


----------



## Boston&Maine (Dec 19, 2007)

I remember that avatar... I cannot believe that they are stealing images! Did you confront them?


----------



## tworail (Apr 13, 2006)

I will be calling them today and demanding royalties


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

In general, are images posted here on the forum by members protected via any copyright laws? I'm naive as to how all of that works re: the internet's mass exchange of info.

TJ


----------



## tworail (Apr 13, 2006)

No, they can be used wherever, and really it's not a big deal if people link images on other sites/parts of the internet.

But when a for-profit commercial entity is involved and doesn't ask permission, then it can be a problem.


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

Thanks. Agreed.

TJ


----------



## Reckers (Oct 11, 2009)

In view of the Labor Day weekend, perhaps a friendly burning-at-the-stake could be arranged?


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

Should I get the troops and take them to Long Island?











The M-32 six-shot 40mm grenade launcher.:thumbsup:


----------



## Reckers (Oct 11, 2009)

Because sometimes, only a sixpack will do the job properly!


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

My wife has posted extensively in stamping and scrapbooking. She gets perturbed when someone steals her whole page complete with her html codes, without giving any credit. They have even claimed it as their own.
When confronted in a forum style they get defensive and blame her. Yes, I hear it all, too.


----------



## supermunk (Sep 16, 2009)

people think just because it's online they can take it and make loads of money off of someone elses work......

Maybe somebody should start a petition if they don't take it down?


----------



## igmuska (Nov 21, 2009)

Other than image jacking, how are trainworldonline's products? They have several locos that I'd like because of their low prices.


----------



## Southern (Nov 17, 2008)

If you want to protect your photos you will need to put a copyright on them with your name and date. If not they are out there for anyone to use. (Take this advice with a grain of salt, I am not a lawyer, just the son of a trademark and patent attorney)


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

You could just take lousy pictures. How do you copyright pictures?


----------



## Reckers (Oct 11, 2009)

That works for me, T-Man. Anton assures me my pics will never be stolen. *L*


----------



## tworail (Apr 13, 2006)

T-Man said:


> You could just take lousy pictures. How do you copyright pictures?


Put a watermark on them. You will see one for every picture in the gallery, that says ModelTrainForum.com in the lower right corner. This helps prevent stealing images without credit...

In the case of the avatar, it's too small to watermark, just more of a nuisance that a business would troll our site and others looking for stuff to pad their website with.

I haven't bothered contacting anyone over there yet, too busy


----------



## sstlaure (Oct 12, 2010)

igmuska said:


> Other than image jacking, how are trainworldonline's products? They have several locos that I'd like because of their low prices.


I bought a Proto2000 GP38-2 CSX #2738 from them for $50 - It's a great engine.


----------



## igmuska (Nov 21, 2009)

sstlaure said:


> I bought a Proto2000 GP38-2 CSX #2738 from them for $50 - It's a great engine.


I bought a couple of locos from them but not at any lower price; at least they did have the ones that I wanted at a premium.


----------

